# Bear and Wendy



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

About two weeks ago I got Bear and today I picked up my other pup from a really close friend. Bear is 75% GP and 25% Collie Wendy is a Marrema, GP and another lgd breed ( can’t remember the long name ). They will be trained to live with my goats full time rn the are kenneled due to not having all their shots but after that they will go in with the goats. Bear has never been in with stock and Wendy has never been without stock so hopefully they both workout! Without further ado here’s pics…….


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Bear is the fluffy bigger one and Wendy is the smaller Marrema coated one


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

They are so cute!!!!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

@Boer Mama @Lil Boogie @MellonFriend @Dandy Hill Farm @Goatastic43 @Rancho Draco @KY Goat Girl


----------



## BloomfieldM (7 mo ago)

They are incredibly cute….


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Such little fluffy pups 😍
Just wanna snuggle them both!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Im in love😍


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Fluff pups! Bear is sooooooo fluffy


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

He’s sooo soft 😍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Awwww


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my gosh, so cute!!! 😍 I hope they work out well for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable 😊


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m excited to watch them grow and get into their role as LGD for you! 😍


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Boer Mama said:


> I’m excited to watch them grow and get into their role as LGD for you! 😍


Thanks! Me too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍😊


----------

